# UK Dates???



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

hi all, i just would like to know if anyone could tell me were i would go to get dates for UK show or dog days out... i know a lot of you are in the US and many not be able to help but any ideas will be great... :wavey:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I did a google search and got this:
Our Dogs Newspaper - Dog Show, Crufts, Dog Book, Calendar, Dog Breeder, Puppy, Care, Health, Grooming, Training, Insurance, Dog Club, News from the Dogworld UK and Europe

I am sure they are plenty more out there so start googleing! LOL!!


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

yeah this is how i found this site(great one at that!!!!!!) but it always goes bad though they just search for random and nothing really to do with want you want....(rant over) but i will do im she theres something out there thats if i can get someone to take us as i cant drive yet....hehehe


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hopefully the UK people can help you out! I think we might have about 5-6 people from the UK on this site. I think doggie date/meetings are a GREAT idea I just wish we had something where we live. Might have to get it started as soon as Katie comes home.


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

You have just missed Discover Dogs held by the Kennel Club and is held in Earls Court every November this year it was the 11th & 12th it always held around the same time of year, the next big event is Ladies Kennel Club (LKA) held in Birmingham NEC 8th – 9th December and of course there is Crufts Thursday 8th March – Gundog, also runs on the 9th, 10th & 11th you are not allowed to attend any of these event without your dog unless entered. the Kennel Club WAG AND BONE SHOW 2006 are both good links for fun days out, also in the summer alot of agricultural shows allow you to take your dog along


----------



## tkdogs (Nov 28, 2006)

*Shows in UK*

Golden Retriever Breed Council


on this web site you will find show calender for 2006.

They should soon post a calender for 2007


Tamara


more on shows in Europe at: 
::: TK Dogs.com :::


----------



## angus my golden retriever (Dec 12, 2006)

Is anyone going to be at crufts on gundog day? I'm gonna be there watching!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Not me but my son might go, will let you know if he does.

We'll all be at Wag and Bone Show if anyone else is going


----------



## tkdogs (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be there all 4 days. Best in Show too


(orange t-shirt and brown zipped sweatshirt with tkdogs logo on the back....camera in hand)

see you there

Tamara

::: TK Dogs :::


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Just there for gundog day this year, last year I needed new feet, knees, legs etc etc by the end of the four days, as well as a chat with the bank manager


----------



## tashi (Feb 26, 2007)

I will be there showing on gundog day and working all four days.


----------



## kerrygolden (Mar 23, 2007)

hi if you contact the kennel club they can put you in touch with your local dog clubs and find out about shows they posted me loads of stuff and were a great help


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Ellie and I are planning on going to the Wag and Bone show too -- see all you UK peeps there, lol!


----------

